# Obama plans to nominate Clinton for top diplomat



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By NEDRA PICKLER, Associated Press Writer Nedra Pickler, Associated Press Writer - 32 mins ago

WASHINGTON - President-elect Barack Obama plans to nominate Hillary Rodham Clinton as secretary of state after Thanksgiving, a new milestone for the former first lady and a convergence of two political forces who fought hard for the presidency.
One week after the former primary rivals met secretly to discuss the idea of Clinton becoming the nation's top diplomat, an Obama adviser said Thursday that the two sides were moving quickly toward making it a reality, barring any unforeseen problems.
The senior adviser, speaking on condition of anonymity because the president-elect is not prepared to officially announce the nomination, said Obama believes Clinton would bring instant stature and credibility to U.S. diplomatic relations.
Obama is convinced the advantages of Clinton serving far outweighed potential downsides, the adviser said.
Transition aides said the two camps have worked out financial disclosure issues involving Clinton's husband, former President Bill Clinton, and the complicated international funding of his foundation that operates in more than 40 countries. The aides said Obama and Hillary Clinton have had substantive conversations about the secretary of state job.
Clinton has been mulling the post for several days, but the comments from the transition aides suggested that Obama's team does not feel she is inclined to turn it down. Clinton spokesman Philippe Reines would not comment, except to say that anything about Cabinet appointments is for Obama's transition team to address.
Clinton would have to surrender her New York Senate seat, which she has held for eight years, to take the job.
The nomination would be a remarkable union between the former first lady who was an early favorite to win the presidency and the first-term senator who upset her in the primary and cruised to a general election victory. Such a high-profile seat in the Cabinet for Clinton also would be another achievement for the most accomplished former first lady in U.S. history, who has been the first presidential spouse to serve in the Senate and run for the White House herself.
Obama was picking other Cabinet posts as well. Obama has informally selected Washington lawyer Eric Holder as attorney general and former Senate Majority Leader Tom Daschle as health secretary and is likely to choose Arizona Gov. Janet Napolitano to be secretary of homeland security, Democrats said.
Any of the plans could be sidetracked by unexpected glitches in the final vetting process, officials note.
___
On the Net:
Obama transition: http://www.change.gov

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081121/ap_on_go_pr_wh/obama_cabinet


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> WASHINGTON - President-elect Barack Obama plans to nominate Hillary Rodham Clinton as secretary of state after Thanksgiving


So much for "*Change* we can believe in"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> So much for "*Change* we can believe in"


I could be wrong but I doubt it but so far EVERY appt he's made has been a Clinton or Washington insider or both....Im not surprised.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Obama is heeding sage, timeworn advice by keeping his friends close, but his enemies, closer. *


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I thinks it would be a BIG mistake for Billary to accept any cabinet post from Obama. Historically I can't recall many, if any person(s) going from a cabinet post to being a president. In addition she would have more power and have more influence in the senate. If any situation arose that led to her firing/resignation from Secretary of State, her career might suddenly end.

Then again, I really don't care about those Dems.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Woodward Knocks Clinton SoS Choice*

Now that it's considered a foregone conclusion that Sen. Hillary Clinton will be the next secretary of State, the chattering class is weighing in, including legendary reporter Bob Woodward. FishbowlDC has obtained an advanced transcript of this weekend's "The Chris Matthews Show", in which the famed Washington Post reporter had this to say about Clinton's nomination as SoS: 


Being president is about control, and tell me who ever controlled Bill or Hillary Clinton. They can't control each other. ... I think it's because Warren Buffett and Paul Volcker and others have convinced Obama, 'You're going to have to focus like a laser on the economy. That's issue Number One. And give Hillary and Bill the world.' ... I think people are fantasizing or smoking something if they think Joe Biden's going to call Hillary Clinton up and say, 'This is what we want you to do.'

318 comments

http://www.mediabistro.com/fishbowlDC/television/woodward_knocks_clinton_sos_choice_101501.asp


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

You know what Hillary is probably thinking; "Hmmm...number 4 in line of succession".


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

If you thought Al Haig was fun...


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Let the liberals dig their own grave


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

dcs2244 said:


> If you thought Al Haig was fun...


The media completely blew that story out of proportion. Right after the 1981 assassination attempt, Reagan was unconscious and in surgery, while Vice-President Bush was out of the country, but flying back.

When asked by a reporter who was in charge of the government with Reagan incapacitated and Bush overseas, some flunkie press secretary responded "I don't know", which sent a titter flowing through the press corps. Haig went up to the microphone and said;

_Constitutionally, gentlemen, you have the President, the Vice President and the Secretary of State in that order, and should the President decide he wants to transfer the helm to the Vice President, he will do so. He has not done that. As of now, I am in control here, in the White House, pending return of the Vice President and in close touch with him. If something came up, I would check with him, of course._

Now, Haig has the presidential succession order wrong, but he was clearly indicating that he was managing the White House until the vice-president was able to get back there.

The media sucked even back then.


----------

